# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week 10-27-13



## vintage2wheel (Oct 27, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn parts/bikes/ history did we find this week. 

Post some pics and show u what you found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 27, 2013)

Picked this up off the Bay.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 27, 2013)

*wondered*

Where that ended up. Nice score!


----------



## Skatelab (Oct 27, 2013)

I got these...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2013)

well, this did kinda come my way...
I really did try to find someone who wanted it, it was a good deal but no one I contacted could go after it so I did.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 28, 2013)

I picked up a couple of Schwinns this past week

47-48 Excelsior
all original paint. Sweet!!
Initially I passed on this one then went back to get it. Lucky it was still there.









Then this 57? Green Hornet....needs a lot of help but the parts needed out weighed the crustiness. Like new horn....not too bad for $75, I thought. But, then again I'm a sucker for tank bikes and the color green.













Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 28, 2013)

WOW! I love that Hornet!!!


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 28, 2013)

*36 Autocycle*

Picked up Tim's 36 Autocycle.  
Added the 2 speed.  Still need the rack top, Pogo, Speedo, Seiss lights; you know, the cheap stuff.
It's only a 5 or 6 original paint, but I've wanted one of these forever !  
Thanks Tim !


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 28, 2013)

*Nice*



aasmitty757 said:


> Picked this up off the Bay.




Nice Kim!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Picked this up off the Bay.




Very nice score!


----------



## Curtis68 (Oct 28, 2013)

Skatelab said:


> I got these...View attachment 120008View attachment 120009View attachment 120010




Nice score....


----------



## jd56 (Oct 28, 2013)

*No doubt*



Skatelab said:


> I got these...View attachment 120008View attachment 120009View attachment 120010




great finds and take homes...these deserve a vote for "the best" this week on Schwinn finds


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 28, 2013)

1956 Spitfire. Nice survivor, picked it up ready to ride just needs a hub regrease to stop easier. Probably won't be hanging on to this one too long, it was close to home and I was bike deprived so I picked it up


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 30, 2013)

*Vote*



jd56 said:


> great finds and take homes...these deserve a vote for "the best" this week on Schwinn finds






A GREAT WEEK OF FINDS:

#1 nice Schwinn autocycle
#2 kims canti tank
#3 pair of panthers


----------

